# GRID lädt ewig



## Predator7888 (3. August 2011)

*GRID lädt ewig*

Hi @ all 

also wie gesagt mein grid lädt ewig wenn ich es starte ( hatte es vorher noch nicht installiert ) kommt halt der ladebalken bevor du ins Hauptmenü kommst und da lädt es zu lange als dass ich glaube dass es noch geht habe es schon 15 min laden lassen

gruß


----------



## CSOger (4. August 2011)

*AW: GRID lädt ewig*

Letzten Patch drauf?
(1.3)
Race Driver: GRID: Patch #3 - v1.3 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

*AW: GRID lädt ewig*

Also bei mir läuft es normal, am besten noch mal neu installieren.


----------



## tobsel88 (6. August 2011)

Matrix2 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir läuft es normal, am besten noch mal neu installieren.



Was hat dein System mit seinem zutun? Ich denke nicht das ihr beide das selbe system habt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. August 2011)

*AW: GRID lädt ewig*

das problem hatte ich auch. pack einfach patch 1.3 druf und gut is.


----------

